# Regine Crespin died yesterday



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Régine Crespin, the most important French soprano to conquer the demanding roles of Wagner, Verdi, and French opera during the second half of the twentieth century, has died. She was 80. No cause of death has been reported, though Crespin overcame two battles with cancer in 1978 and 1984.


----------

